# Whirlyball VI: NEW & IMPROVED



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

W6 will take place on Tuesday, April 19th., from 7-10pm. THAT'S RIGHT, due to my superior negotiating skills we got 3 hours for the price of 2. 


It will be open to the first 15-20 people to get me their money (Price will be between $17-$20 per player depending on the number of players) Everyone is welcome to play. Only prepaid positions will be held....please send $17 to the adress below, we will adjust the cost on game day if necessary.

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten bumper cars, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! AND adult beverages ARE permitted.

Again this is open to all members....Please join us 



Let's make this one work....PLEASE check the date and get me your money A.S.A.P. 

Send or deliver payment to:

Neal Easterbrook
32045 Dequindre
Madison Heights, MI 48071


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'm in.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

> THAT'S RIGHT, due to my superior negotiating skills we got 3 hours for the price of 2.


Neal, you are not that slick. I saw that same coupon that comes in the mail.  :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Neal, your not that slick. I saw that same coupon that comes in the mail.  :lol:


DRATS!!!!!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Tues is the 19th

Is it Mon or Tues ??

I might just be able to make this one (If I get back from El Paso soon enough)


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

FIJI said:


> Tues is the 19th
> 
> Is it Mon or Tues ??
> 
> I might just be able to make this one (If I get back from El Paso soon enough)



Sorry I corrected it....Tuesday the 19th


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Well despite the fact that I have an ongoing project that has me working late most nights, my wife is going down to Florida to visit her mother and leaving the kids with me April 15th through the 18th.
So yeah, I should be ready for a 3-hour break around the 19th - and with plenty of aggression to displace on someone  :lol: 

Consider me in.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Neal-

Have you hacked into my Outlook Program???? I will be at a conference in Lansing from 4/18-4/20. Once again I am out in the cold  :rant: :rant:   :rant: :rant:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Neal-
> 
> Have you hacked into my Outlook Program???? I will be at a conference in Lansing from 4/18-4/20. Once again I am out in the cold  :rant: :rant:   :rant: :rant:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Count me and Gone Fishing Jr in! I'll work on the Mrs and see if I get her to join in on the fun. It's rare that I can take a good shot at her without severe repercussions.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> Count me and Gone Fishing Jr in! I'll work on the Mrs and see if I get her to join in on the fun. It's rare that I can take a good shot at her without severe repercussions.


John, Take Melon's class on "extreme wiffle ball passing", that way you can get her even if she is on your team. :gaga:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Neal said:


> John, Take Melon's class on "extreme wiffle ball passing", that way you can get her even if she is on your team. :gaga:


Yeah, that wiffle imprint looked pretty sweet ON YOUR FACE!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> John, Take Melon's class on "extreme wiffle ball passing", that way you can get her even if she is on your team. :gaga:


 :lol: I think that is "Extreme Hacking or Passing at Anything" ........
But Melon had first blood drawn at the last game.......there is a God   :evilsmile 

Maybe the first but wont be the last :yikes: :lol: 

Amos
Kids and Taxes I am ready to Rock   

Neal I am in as always let me know if I should start rounding up the posse  

Love to stir the Pot!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sounds good.....I'll need a break from finishing drywall about then. I'll talk to Em and Rocky later today and see if they are game....


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack !!! :yikes: 

check in the mail this am


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

So Far...

1. Me
2. Esox
3. Melon
4. Fiji
5. Amos
6. Gone Fishing
7. Gone Fishing Jr.
8. Trouttime
9. Salmon salmmer
10. Tony
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
I will start rounding up the posse


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Check is in the mail


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Mine too.... I'll get ahold of some ppl to.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

oh yeah....Em said she was going to play too.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry guys, but I will not be able to make this one.  
Actually on that Thursday the 21st, my work is having a lil tension release party at the WhirlyBall on on Maple and Drake. 

Those rookies have no idea what they are in for. : :yikes:   


Esox, you will need to find somebody else to pick on.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Sorry guys, but I will not be able to make this one.
> Actually on that Thursday the 21st, my work is having a lil tension release party at the WhirlyBall on on Maple and Drake.


 :chicken:


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Melon said:


> Esox, you will need to find somebody else to pick on.


 Not it!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
Add The Neighbor and Phil to the list. I may be able to get 1 more let me know if there is a need.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

So Far...

1. Me
2. Esox
3. Melon
4. Fiji
5. Amos
6. Gone Fishing
7. Gone Fishing Jr.
8. Trouttime
9. Salmon salmmer
10. Tony
11. Em
12. Neighbor
13. Phil
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I'll try to scrounge up a couple more "victims" at work tomorrow


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

no takers from the peanut gallery at work. :sad:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Good news...........fresh meat, you can add Dave to the list he was supposed to show at the second gig, but bailed at the last min. He is a co-worker of the neighbor, so lets break him in right guys!!  :evilsmile


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Em's friend Jeremy is playing too.... 

Got to watch that dude, he was the one that scored something like 7 goals the 1st time he played....Think he needs a little more of this.......  Keep that ego in check!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

So Far...

1. Me
2. Esox
3. Melon
4. Fiji
5. Amos
6. Gone Fishing
7. Gone Fishing Jr.
8. Trouttime
9. Salmon salmmer
10. Tony
11. Em
12. Neighbor
13. Phil
14. Dave 
15. Jeremy
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Add Mikey as # 16 on the list......


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

We got Mikey, but last Amos........Final roll Call. If anyone still plans on PLAYING please let me know ASAP.

So Far...

1. Me
2. Esox
3. Jeremy
4. Fiji
5. Mikey
6. Gone Fishing
7. Gone Fishing Jr.
8. Trouttime
9. Salmon salmmer
10. Tony
11. Em
12. Neighbor
13. Phil
14. Dave 
15. Fishkram
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Neal, I will not be there.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Neal, I will not be there.


Oops....editted


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!

15 people X 3 hours = :tdo12:   :help:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I will be a tad late. Kid has a Dr. appt. To re-check an infection he has going in his finger, with no aparrent point of entry for the bacteria.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Let's get ready to rumble!!!!!
> 
> 15 people X 3 hours = :tdo12:   :help:



15 people X 3 hours = Neal walking around like he is 90 tomorrow :evilsmile 

Ready to ROCK  Hmmmm several on the top of my hit list will not be present  I dont know whether to add more names or just spread it out to the remaining members of "THE LIST" :yikes: you know who you are :lol: 

(would have replied earlier but am not receiving my notifications again)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

trouttime said:


> (would have replied earlier but am not receiving my notifications again)


 
Wonder why??? :evilsmile 


:lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Wonder why??? :evilsmile
> 
> :lol:


Hmmmm.......................so when puter screws up, it's probably the ESOX worm! Jr and I will be all foiled up and ready to rock!  We've invited the Hanson brothers to help on our team!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Wonder why??? :evilsmile
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :SHOCKED: 
I tell you John, it was that first whack by Esox ...........................

He Lo-Jacked me with a remote chip to the back of the head, now Moderators can "interupt" my service when I am mean and ornery :cheeky-sm 


Hmmm, its a wonder I ever get service :lol: :lol: See you guys tonight!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Anyone doing dinner at The 'Boo?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Think I'll make a stop there on the way !


----------

